# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned aerial vehicles, drones, pilotless vehicles >  Igor I. Sikorsky Human Powered Helicopter Competition

## Airicist

Igor I. Sikorsky Human Powered Helicopter Competition on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Atlas Human-Powered Helicopter - AHS Sikorsky Prize Flight

Published on Jul 11, 2013




> On June 13th, 2013, the AeroVelo Atlas Human-Powered Helicopter captured the long standing AHS Sikorsky Prize with a flight lasting 64.1 seconds and reaching an altitude of 3.3 metres. 
> 
> The competition was initially opened in 1980, and over the course of the 33 years that followed, dozens of teams from around the world pushed the limits of existing technology in pursuit of this once-thought-to-be impossible goal. This video is a compilation of footage from the record flight, as well as previous test flights. For uncut videos and official documentation of the record flight visit www.aerovelo.com and the AeroVelo YouTube Channel.


AeroVelo Atlas on Wikipedia

----------

